# I Really Hope Its Real!



## xMissxZoiex

Hey ladies,

I got my :bfp: i really cannot believe it!

I dont have much to say because im in shock :haha:


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

Wow congrats :) i have silently sort of followed you from when i was ttc as well :blush: lol, congrats again x


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Aww Thank you! :D You make me feel so special :haha:


----------



## tryingfor1

Hi ladies, I got my bfp 2 days ago!! So excited. (9 dpo) very early

Little bit worried though today i noticed a very small amount of very light pink cm. so i am hoping this is a sticky one! I had a chemical Pregnancy back in July.

I had my HCG beta and progesterone test today, i will get the results tomorrow.

My due date is 7 July 2011, what is everyone elses due date?? Also how is everyone feeling??

Sticky glue to all!!


----------



## MrsCrabsticke

Congrats


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Thanks guys

And Congrats tryingfor1 i think my EDD it 04/07/11 :D


----------



## WelshRose

:flow: Huge Congratulations Hun! :flow:


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Thank you hun! Im sure you wont be far behind! gl xxxx


----------



## MrsPOP

Wow! After everything you've been through that's amazing and Im delighted for you. Have a wonderful 9 months xxxx


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Thanks MrsPOP :) im just reall hoping my tests arnt lying to me lol


----------



## ChristinaRN

Miss Zoie- your due date is a huge holiday here in the USA....it's our independence day! Congrats on your BFP!


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Oh yeh of course it is! lol how did i miss that! :haha:


----------



## MrsPOP

xMissxZoiex said:


> Thanks MrsPOP :) im just reall hoping my tests arnt lying to me lol

Im sending you a lorry full of sticky babydust then missy! :dust: Sticky little Zoie Bean STICK!!!!!


----------



## xMissxZoiex

MrsPOP said:


> xMissxZoiex said:
> 
> 
> Thanks MrsPOP :) im just reall hoping my tests arnt lying to me lol
> 
> Im sending you a lorry full of sticky babydust then missy! :dust: Sticky* little Zoie Bean *STICK!!!!!Click to expand...

:haha:


----------



## floofymad

Congrats Zoie!! Happy and healthy 9 months! 

Did you do anything differently this month? sorry if that's nosy, just desperate for mine too! :blush:


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Yep we did, it was 2nd month CBFM, Conceive + & Lots of POAS ive gone through alot of OPKs lol, Also i uped my DF Vit C intake he took, 1000mg this month :D


----------



## charmed

i got postive with concieve + lube :)
congrats xx


----------



## portablechick

Big congratulations - have kept an eye out for you! sending you prayers and stickiness - u very well do deserve it!


----------



## wifey29

Congratulations hun. Such fantastic news :happydance::yipee::wohoo:


----------



## Gwizz

congrats both of you!!!


----------



## Yazz_n_bump

Congrats on your :bfp: 
Have a healthy and happy 9 months! 
:dust:
xxx​


----------



## Lyrah

Congrats honey! xxxxx


----------



## Shey

Congrats! have a H&H 9 months


----------



## tryingfor1

Hi girls, got the results, we are all very happy

HCG - 48 (11 dpo)

Progesterone - big 97

Doc says no need for further blood tests just wait for the scan, how do i relax now. Still a long way to go before I can relax.


----------



## Panda_Ally

YAY!! Congrats hunny!! XXX


----------



## Lil-woowoo

Congrats Zoie :happydance: H&H 9months for you xxx


----------



## Floralaura

Congratulations! xx


----------



## Cabbage

Congratulations!! :flower:


----------



## baby05

Congratulations!:happydance:


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Thank you ladies :D x


----------



## Bittersweet

:O how did i miss this? i have been hoping and praying for you for so long! congrats lots of stickey dust being sent your way! :dxxxxx


----------



## cleckner04

Congrats!! :flower:


----------



## goddess25

ARRGGHHHHH Miss Zoie.. I have been stalking you a bit for awhile, just saw your announcement and I am over the moon for you. Congratulations! Huge :hugs: :hugs: and lots of sticky :dust:

You are in my thoughts and once again I am so excited to hear your news.


----------



## dizzy65

huge congrats


----------



## moochacha

Congrats!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MrsBandEgglet

Huuuuge congratulations:happydance:

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Congrats again hon :kiss: I am so so happy for you :bfp: :wohoo:


----------



## hellbaby

Yay! At last! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Thanks Girls x


----------



## Vixmar

Well Done! I was due to ovalate 22nd oct, had 3 positive ova tests but then was advised to try a preg test.... and it was positve!! i have no idea when or how it happened but just proves miricales do happen!! i am a little unsure as a had what i thought was a bleed 2weeks ago so went to epau today for bloods and came bk at 1050IU/L so having re test friday and hopefully they will have doubled!! anyone had a simillar experience or advice on the IU/L test? x


----------



## chika10blue

:hugs: yay!


----------



## charmed

how you feelin hun hope all going well for u xxx


----------



## alove

got myBFP 2 days ago, still in shock


----------



## v2007

Congrats :dance:

V xxxx


----------



## charmed

how u hunnie xx


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Im ok, my bloods came back positive but they were taken before my bleed so i have to go back for more bloods friday to see if im still pregnant. Im just trying to think positive x


----------



## charmed

keep pma up hunnie n sure be ok good luck fri xxxx


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Thank you hun x


----------



## charmed

we all here for u keep us updated xxxxxx


----------



## camishantel

gl hun


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

:hugs: gl hon I will be thinking about you!


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Thanks Girls, Dont know what i would do without you lot! xxx


----------



## Groovychick

:hug:


----------



## Damita

Congrats!


----------



## charmed

how r u hun x


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Im ok, hun im sick of being stuck in limbo at the moment. Ill be ok though trying my best to keep my chin up x


----------



## MrsPOP

Oh hun, hopefully not long to go now till you get some good news :hugs:


----------



## faerieprozac

Hope everything is ok hun. thinking of you! xxx


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Thinking of you hon.....GL for your appointment :hugs:


----------



## mushypea

hope everything is OK x


----------



## Groovychick

:hugs:


----------



## AnnabelsMummy

i've only just seen this, and i've seen you quite a few times, CONGRATULATIONS, you'll be a great mummy!! x


----------



## ~RedLily~

omg only just seen this Congratulations! :D


----------

